
Toonz Software Used by Studio Ghibli Being Made Free and Open Source - bazzargh
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/tech/toonz-software-used-studio-ghibli-futurama-made-free-open-source-138111.html
======
justinclift
Hopefully by "Open Source" they're meaning something OSI compliant, and not
abusing the term as some others have done.

~~~
tkamatani
I found OpenToonz GitHub project page[1]. There is no code yet, but it seems
that they will publish as an open source software. I hope they also prepare
English documents.

[1] [https://opentoonz.github.io/](https://opentoonz.github.io/) (Japanese)

~~~
justinclift
Good find. :)

------
johnhattan
Any download links yet, or are they still putting together the free version?

~~~
bazzargh
The toonz website says: _Effective Saturday March 26, the TOONZ Studio Ghibli
Version will be made available to the animation community as a free download._
\- so a few days yet. (site is
[http://www.toonzpremium.com/](http://www.toonzpremium.com/), is linked in the
cartoonbrew article.)

